# Skunk sandwhich spread



## oneshot (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, I said SKUNK!!!!!  ROTFLMAO   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














  Here's the recipe, enjoy.

*Skunk Sandwich Spread *

*1 cup skunk meat, cooked and ground
2 tablespoons onion, cinced
2 tablespoons onion, finely chopped
2 tablespoons mint, finely chopped
1\2 cup salad dressing
1/4 cup cattail shoots, finely chopped
1/4 cup sweet pickles, finely chopped *

Mix all the ingredients well. Store in a cold place. will keep for weeks
if sealed in a container. I would recommend any number of
securitysystems to keep this recipe from falling into the hands of the untrained skunk skinners. If the skunk is improperly skinned it is possible to destroy the meat with the musk. If the skunk is improperly killed it could soil it’s own fur and then taint the meat when you skin it and make you quite stinky as well.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 12, 2009)

How does one "propery" kill a skunk? My F250 has worked well in the past.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 12, 2009)

Not very often I utter this...

Ewwwwww.


----------



## the iceman (Oct 12, 2009)

You gotta be pretty damn hungry to go skunk hunting.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 12, 2009)

If you don't let them see you and shoot them with a .22 cal. behind the shoulder they usually do not spray or with a killer trap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






With the F250 they usually leave thier calling card.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  lol


----------



## oneshot (Oct 12, 2009)

Awwwwwwww, come on Dude, you can handle this in that smoker....lmao

Bonapetite.....


----------



## oneshot (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you forget who our president is???? Times ain't a gettin no better!!!!


----------



## azsmoke (Oct 12, 2009)

Growing up we used to get them in our chicken houses all the time, a .410 to the head does the trick every time, no spray at all.  But I'd have to say that it would take several days of not eating anything before I'd even try to salvage a varmit like that!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome AZ.

That's another way of doing it. But don't wait several days, the meat won't smell any better.....lmao


----------



## athabaskar (Oct 12, 2009)

Why not, but let me guess - it tastes like chicken?

I opened up a 24oz Heineken yesterday and I coulda swore I had just sat on one.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know if I could work up enough desparation to try this. This is just wrong!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope, it's dark meat. Tastes like wild turkey....lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No more Heineken for you!!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 12, 2009)

No problem!!!! Once ya get past the smell ya got it..........ate......lmao


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 13, 2009)

Oneshot, did you take your meds today?


----------



## carpetride (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll second that!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd try anything at least once.  Hell, I like Tripe.


----------

